

Making software architecture choices analytically with CodeTrend - bslatkin
http://www.embracingchaos.com/2013/09/making-software-architecture-choices-analytically-with-codetrend.html

======
bslatkin
Here's an example plot of Rails vs. Django:

[http://www.codetrend.org/compare/django/vs/ruby-on-
rails](http://www.codetrend.org/compare/django/vs/ruby-on-rails)

